# Nobody talking? How was your opening day in the Marsh zone?



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

We hit Metzger Marsh. Lots of weeds to try and plow through with a regular gas motor. Was a pain. My buddy's girlfriend forgot her ammo in the car. Didn't realize it until we were already in the spot. She has a 20 gage where we had 12 gages so she couldn't share ammo. Had another group set up 60yds from us that kept shooting in our general direction. Took one BB to my exposed neck. Fortunately, it didn't break skin. Cringed every time they shot in our general direction. We were set up in the middle of the marsh. Didn't have any ducks come into our decoys except for right at the opening of shooting time. All were flying real high above. Got one shot at a teal that came right at us low and fast after being shot at by someone else. Shot 8 coots. Buddy shot a few more. Got plenty of shots at them. Good practice for later I guess. On the way out we found 1 injured coot and finished it off. Also had the impeller go out on the gas motor and had to row halfway back. Was so hot that I took my shirt off and just had waders on. Saw 3 dozen coots huddled up next to the road on the way out. Long day after making a 2 hour drive to get there!


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

A few of us were out in a similar area and got 8. We saw lots of birds flying high, just as you had mentioned. It was a lot of fun as it always is. We only had one that committed to the decoys, but I think it was just looking for a place to hide from the guys behind us.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ve read that marsh can get crazy for ducks, its sad you drive two hrs to get knuckleheads shooting toward you.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Those waders will have you working up a sweat pretty quick. I have had similar issues at the large marshes,Killbuck can become a real circus in a dangerous way! Wish you luck.


----------

